# Does any one work at wildlife parks?



## cadwallader (May 24, 2009)

Hey
Im just wondering if many people work at wildlife parks/zoos or bigger petshop ect
and if so what do you look after?
cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 4, 2009)

I use to volunteer for our local wildlife park. Had to quit for two reasons - I couldn't afford to pay someone to run my pet shop so I could do it, and had to step out to let someone else have a go. Sadly, I have not been back although I have expressed interest in returning.

I looked after the reptiles - non venomous, lizards and turtles. I polished the glass so their displays were sparkling. Cleaned the enclosures - displays and off display. Chopped up yummy fruit/vege platter with roo meat for all the lizards, roo meat for the turtles and monitors and thawing chicks, rats and mice for all the snakes, and yuck cockroaches for the frillies.

The ones I was allowed to work with were Perentie, frill necks, blue tongues, cunnigham skinks, shinglebacks, little lacies, water dragons, land mullets, green tree frogs, green and gold bell frogs, all kinds of turtles. Snakes I was priviledged to work with a bandy bandy, plenty of carpet pythons, diamond, darwin, coastals and a little spotted python. I wasn't allowed to touch the vens but always stood by to watch them eat. My supervisor lifted out the baby brown while I cleaned his tank. On display they had red belly, death adder, coastal taipan pair, inland taipan pair. Off display the baby brown, a baby inland, the bandy.

i had loads of fun and thought I did my job well. But why won't they let me back  because they need the vacancies for work experience students.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 23, 2009)

cadwallader said:


> many people work at wildlife parks/zoos or bigger petshop ect


 Would of thought their might of been a few more amongst all the members on here, even with experiences like mysnakeau. Which i think sounds pretty wicked


----------



## snakekid666 (Jul 23, 2009)

i work at a pet shop. im the reptile guy there i answer any question that people ask and help them get started with all their reptile stuff and all that


----------



## DonnB (Jul 23, 2009)

I volunteer at Australia Zoo.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jul 23, 2009)

i volunteer at taronga zoo. rather fun ;D


----------



## snake_lover (Jul 23, 2009)

i worked at the alice springs reptile centre for a while 
so i looking after :-
snakes - womas, bhp, stimsons, carpets and bout 20 olives lolz (they were the show pythons)
goannas - black headed, spinytailed, spencers, dessert sand, pygmy mulga and perenties 
geckos - spiny tailed, velvet, rough knob tailed 
other lizards - blue tongue, shingleback, beardies,striped and nocturnal skinks and frilled necks oh and a species of legless lizard but ive forgotten wat it was called

and lucky for me i happened to be working on the day we had to take em alllllll out and weigh them

other reptiles that were on display were - mulgas, western and eastern browns, inland taipans, death adder, colletts ( i may of spelt that rong), file snakes and a croc. we also had a red bellied black in the shed but he was only taken out for private shows

i got to help out at the front desk and also at the shows (3-5 shows a day) 

it was heaps of fun hehe


----------



## James..94 (Jul 23, 2009)

I did work experience experience at the reptile park near gosford.

I looked after chameleons, frillies, legless lizards, lacies, heaps of different snakes. But wasn't allowed near the vens.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey.
I work at a pet shop but dont deal with reptiles since in nsw we cant sell them in pet shops! 
still deal with every thing u need for them and giving helpfull information to customers!

Also i volunteer and ocean world manly which involves a fair bit of marine work like feeding shark fish turtles etc!
but they have a good collection of reptiles which i all so help with like feeding cleaning basic maintenance really!

next year ill be studying at taronga zoo and want be be working or volunteering in the reptiles department!


----------

